# Safmarine 1969 - 1972



## RAY CLARKE

(Wave)Looking for old shipmates who sailed with me on the S.A. Shipper and S.T. Marland. I was lecky Ray (Geordie) Clarke.


----------



## muldonaich

RAY CLARKE said:


> (Wave)Looking for old shipmates who sailed with me on the S.A. Shipper and S.T. Marland. I was lecky Ray (Geordie) Clarke.


do you remember a sandy buchan would have been 2nd mate or mate kev.


----------



## CAPTAIN JEREMY

Sandy Buchan, that is name that brings back memories. I sailed with him when he was a captain on the container ships. he had a somewhat abrasive disposition!!

I sailed with Saf, and their subsidiaries from 1982 to 1988


----------



## muldonaich

i sailed with him 1960 on lismoria many a laugh i had with him on the 12-4 watch think his bark was worse than his bite brgds kev.


----------



## RAY CLARKE

muldonaich said:


> do you remember a sandy buchan would have been 2nd mate or mate kev.



Sorry Kev, can't remembr anyone by that name but then it was a long time ago! I only sailed on a couple of Safmarine ships between 1969 and 1972 did long trips...there was Capt John Nutt, C/eng's Willem Dayzel and Robert "POP"Harding. C/O Franz (?) R/O Barbara Green, I've posted a couple of photo's on "life aboard" with more characters see S.A. Shipper.


----------



## chuckgregg

Hi Ray , I was C/E on the Shipper 66/67 and J. Nutt was the Mate , Capt's Tricky . Borlaise Harry Gilliesby mate, 2/E Herby Pate Robbie Scates, later I was on the Trader ,Pioneer when she was in collision with Chinese Tanker Graham Grenfell C/o S. Ewing Capt a really nice guy, On the Van Der Stel for my motor time Pat Brown Barry Downing Also on the Alphen Stagger Lee, Drunkin Dunkin these were happy days before the company got the big company complex and we got planned maintenance and more paperwork copies than a typewriter could hold, I really enjoyed those days The Engineering Supers in Durban were Paddy Haliday ,Laurie Brown I liked to think of Durban as my home port.I'm in regular contact with Jimmy Queen also lecky now lives in Richards Bay. Memories ah! regards Charlie 
p.s were you on the Marland with C/E Colin Frazier ("steamboat" and " dreary diesel "


----------



## RAY CLARKE

Hi Chuckgregg! great to hear from someone who sailed with Safmarine in the 60's.I sailed on the Marland in 1971,yes I believe the C/E may have been Colin Frazier a very nice bloke from Scotland as I remember.Can't say the same for the 2/E Dave Murphy also a Scot who had a ferocius temper he wasn't very popular. I walked off the ship in Durban after fighting with him on deck but other than that I have some great memories of the people I sailed with whilst with the company.


----------



## Blade Fisher

*Safmarine 1969-72*

There was an Engineering Super who lived at La Lucia, n of Durban called Frazer his wife was Doreen I believe had a boy and a girl. This would have been 1969.

Anyone sail or survived the Thorland?


----------



## chuckgregg

*Colin Frazer/*

Hi I firstmet Colin F when he was C/E on the S.A. Shipper I was extra 2/E he was instrumental on getting me the Chiefs job relieving him after completing the coast, he was very loathed to leave the Shipper a ship he loved. One of his favourite sayings was " dreary diesels" he was a confirmed "Steam Queen" as I was myself, I think he joined the Thorland next .
Sadly he died , he was much loved by all who sailed with him and also those who met him .
He was sadly missed as he was one of the characters in SAF Marine , 
after his death a collection of poetry written by him was printed in SAF magazine which sadly I cannot locate.
regards Chuck


----------



## Blade Fisher

*Colin Frazier*



chuckgregg said:


> Hi I firstmet Colin F when he was C/E on the S.A. Shipper I was extra 2/E he was instrumental on getting me the Chiefs job relieving him after completing the coast, he was very loathed to leave the Shipper a ship he loved. One of his favourite sayings was " dreary diesels" he was a confirmed "Steam Queen" as I was myself, I think he joined the Thorland next .
> Sadly he died , he was much loved by all who sailed with him and also those who met him .
> He was sadly missed as he was one of the characters in SAF Marine ,
> after his death a collection of poetry written by him was printed in SAF magazine which sadly I cannot locate.
> regards Chuck


Hi my dad was Gordon Carr. Joined Safmarine on 1969 and served on the Thorland with Ivan "the Terrible" Currie, and Capt Alexander. Reg Smith from Scarborough was Mate for a while. Pete Lucas 2/O then Mate in 1970. My dad was a steam man through and through. Sadly he and Peter plus 7 others killed when the Thorland went up in June 1970.

If it is the Colin Frazier I am thinking off I think he died of cancer in early 1970, but it may be a different chap. I went to their house twice in late 1969 and I know his wife was called Doreen but would have to check if her husband was Colin. If I recall as a lad of 11, they were quite quiet and a tad strict but very pleasant.

Can't remember the boy's name. He'd be about 50 now.


----------



## Mike Ross

*Mike Ross*

Hi Ray, my name is Mike Ross and I sailed on the Merchant, Shipper, Koberg and that floating disaster of a ship the S.T. Marland. The date I signed on was 17/01/70 at a B.P. refinery near Aberdan in the Gulf. There were four of us flew out from Heathrow and I don't remember any of them. I was 3rd Eng. and signed off on the 3/05/70 after having a run in with the C/Eng. which ended up in me resigning from the company. The captain at that time was Andy Bowan. The Marland was originally named the Bideford and thereby hangs a tale of a spooky nature which I have two minds about. It also concerns the Thorland.
Out of all the ships I have sailed on with Safmarine and other companies, the S.A.Shipper, ex Clan Robertson, was without a doubt my favourite ship of them all. Charlie Gregg was C/Eng. and in his reply to you he names engineers and deck officers that I knew as well. I would look forward to a reply from you and from Charlie Gregg and anyone else. Oh where have all the steam ships gone?
Long time in waiting. Regards Mike Ross.


----------



## chuckgregg

*S.A.Shipper*

Hi Mike I remember you well from days on the Shipper ,Trickey was the Capt at the time . Have you still got he beard it was the best groomed beard I ever saw you trimmed it everyday. I also remember you often visited your AUNTY in Durban.They were the best days of SAF before planned maintenance and BIG Company complex .Maybe later I'll remind you of an incedent that happened in LM down Penguin Alley. Were you 4th or third at the time, the second I think was Herby Pate , who I hear from at xmas time or should I say from his wife she communicates with Mrs G. On the deck side John Knutt Harry Guillespie Ian Peddle,for the life me I can't remember the lecky's. I'll look forward to hearing from you .
Regards Charlie


----------



## Mike Ross

Hi there Charlie and thanks for your reply. Yes I still have my beard. My wife used to tell me I must be hiding from something. I don't remember the name Penguin Alley. Sounds intrigueing. Your reference to an AUNTY also has me puzzled. I did two stints on the Shipper, back to back and as far as I can remember on the first stint you were Ch/Eng, Herby was 2nd, an Italian by the name of Paul was 3rd, I was 4th and thanks to you got promoted to 3rd sometime after my first voyage. Frank Casper was chief lecky and "Monty" was 2nd lecky. Later when Frank went on leave he was replaced by another Italian who was a pro boxer and you may remember the episode in the duty mess. Gotta go. Run outa space. Talk to you later. Regards Mike.


----------



## RAY CLARKE

Hi Mike,
Great to hear from you guy's who sailed with Safmarine back in the 60's & 70's. It seems like a million years ago now!I joined my first ship the "Shipper" in 1969 (can't remember exact date as I didn't have a Discharge book with Safmarine the oldman just took my passport!) as 2nd lecky running between the South African/Mozambique ports and the Medi. the Chief lecky was George somebody (sorry can't remember a lot of surnames)who lived in Durban. he was relieved in 1970 by someone named Mike who did a few months and payed off and I was promoted to Chief Electrician.Chief Engineer was Willem Dezel who was relieved by Bob Harding, 2/e/o was John Chapman from UK , the oldman was John Knutt, the mate was a Dutchman called Franz the Purser was called Wally and lots of others I can remember but too long to list. The "Shipper" was a very happy ship and with great shipmates, we also carried a regular number of passengers in her staterooms. Have a look at a couple of photos I've posted you may recognise one or two faces. The Marland was a different fish altogether, what a disaster! I joined somwhere in north West Europe in 1971 and did a 6 month trip running between the Gulf and East African ports eventually walking off in Durban after having it out with the tyrannt 2nd Eng. Dave Murphy.I then joined P&O Bulk Shipping in 1972 and spent another 12 years on tankers, bulky's and gas carriers.Hard working but happy days. Cheers !!!!


----------



## iain48

Sailed on SA Merchant 1972/3 2nd then chief Lecky, only name I recognise in this post is Graham Grenfell who joined as 1st Mate .


----------



## Mike Ross

Hi iain48. Although not my favourite ship I will always have a soft spot for the South African Merchant probably because she was my first ship. I joined as a junior engineer in 1965. The 2nd had me blowing tubes on his watch and that I will never forget especially the two behind the boilers. I used to wrap a wet rag around my head to protect from the heat and fumes. Ten slow turns one way another ten back. I think there were eight blowers in all. Regards. Mike Ross.


----------



## iain48

Mike Ross said:


> Hi iain48. Although not my favourite ship I will always have a soft spot for the South African Merchant probably because she was my first ship. I joined as a junior engineer in 1965. The 2nd had me blowing tubes on his watch and that I will never forget especially the two behind the boilers. I used to wrap a wet rag around my head to protect from the heat and fumes. Ten slow turns one way another ten back. I think there were eight blowers in all. Regards. Mike Ross.


Hello Mike, my first ship as well (of only two) I also spent some uncomfortable times behind the boilers, poncing about with the float switch on the low level alarm. That and gauge glass lights were my pet hate, until I got the chief lecky job and got the 2nd lecky on it.
Iain


----------



## Mike Ross

Hi Iain. On what was probably my third voyage with the Merchant returning to Cape Town from New York and about mid Atlantic, the bosun had one of his men chipping the gangway recess on the port side. The gangway was suported at the free end by an almost new rope which parted company with it's self. The time was about 11.45hrs and I was on watch when the telegraph went to stand by then the bridge phoned down to say there was a man overboard. We searched for the regulation eight hours even sent out a lifeboat and the 2nd mate who was having lunch at the time saw it happen and threw two life-bouys over the stern. It was an almost flat calm and every one who was not on duty was on deck searching but it was like looking for a needle in a hay stack. Poor sod. Sorry about the sad story. This would have been sometime in 1966. Regards Mike.


----------



## Mike Ross

Hi Ray,
Your mention of Dave Murphy rang a bell. I think it was he that joined the Koberg as 2nd when I was there as 3rd. The 2nd that he replaced, John Thompson, a very nice chap, was fired by the engineer super in Cape Town for refusing to fill the boilers with raw water after some boiler work. We didn't have enough distilled water on board. 
Do you remember the steam up and down bilge pump on the Marland? Well I had a first trip junior on my watch who had learned to pump bilges. The drain cock and attached pipe which went a bit below the floor plates had no clamp on the pipe to stop it flapping about when water and steam started blasting out. It was common practice to place ones shoe against the pipe to keep it quite before shutting the drain. Arthur, I think that was his name, wasn't paying to much attention and the end of the pipe went inside his shoe. If there was a prize for the fastest removal of a shoe and sock, Arther would have won hands down. The last I saw of him he was skipety hopping up the engine room steps at very high speed. OK Ray, nice talking to you again. I can't believe how much I am remembering talking to you and Charlie Gregg and Iain. Best wishes for the Xmas season. Mike.


----------



## RAY CLARKE

Good to hear from you Mike.Did we ever sail together ? Can't remember the bilge pump on the Marland but I do remember a blackout one morning when one of the alternator AVR's developed a fault and I had to switch over to manual voltage control to get under way again everyone was running about like headless chickens for about 2 hours in the dark wondering what the problem was as the emergency geny was U/S and the engineers couldn't get a diesel geny started because of a fuel problem then we had a problem with the main engine gearbox and had to limp our way into Durban......What a ***** of a ship! All Best the best to you Mike have a good Xmas!!!!!


----------



## 5TT

> Sandy Buchan, that is name that brings back memories.


Me too, I was Sparks with him on the Helderberg and Winerberg in the early eighties and I disagree with the next poster, Muldonaich, by the time I knew him his bite was equally bad, the man was a bully and many refused to sail with him. I was dreading sailing with him a second time but after an altercation where I actually stood up to him for the first time he became my best pal, I dunno which was worse. 

I recall a very funny event involving him when we were alongside in Southampton. The SA Sederberg was alongside just ahead of us and a bunch of their guys came over lugging a couple of cases of frosties and an impromptu party started up in the Pursers office / day room running well into the night, because the Purser as host had the keys to the bar fridge too. Sandy had just come aboard after an evening out and was riding past in the lift, heard the noise and decided to ride back down and investigate. Now, none of the Sederberg guys knew who he was, called him a drunken red faced old fart when he appeared at the door and told him to eff off !! I didn't see this happening but as soon as I heard that bellowing voice take off I was on my feet in a flash and hid in the Purser's shower along with a couple of others where we stayed not even daring to breath until it all went quiet. The place was deserted when we finally snuck out, so we split up and escaped in one piece. Sandy was in a foul mood the next day and asked if I knew anything about the incident, I managed to look surprised and claimed I knew nothing, but secretly I'm sure he was a bit puzzled as to why he hadn't found me in there too. I don't know what happened to the Purser, when I caught up with him the next day he refused to talk about it but word was that he got roughed up, and a letter was delivered to the Sederberg's captain demanding a written apology.

I was on the Winterberg with him when he clobbered those WW2 anti submarine caissons at the entrance to Durban harbour the first time (he subsequently did it again with much more damage) but by then he'd singled out the 3rd mate for "special treatment" and whom I saw reduced to tears on many occasions as a direct result.

The last time I saw him was about a year later, I was up the road in Port Elizabeth when a call from behind came ... "Sparky laddy!!". I still had hair then and I tell you it stood up like I'd just got a static charge. He made some crude remark about the legs on the girl I was with, who happened to be my wife, and off we went in different directions, and it wasn't too long after that I heard he'd passed away, on the Waterberg I think, a day or so away from eta Southampton.

= Adrian +


----------



## Mike Ross

Hi Ray, 
No, I don't think we have ever met, just sailed on the two same ships but at different times. Another thought came to me about Dave Murphy. The day he was due to join the Koberg he turned up at about midnight. I was asleep and awoke to a loud banging on my door.It was Dave . He introduced himself and invited me to join him in a drink. I didn't want to , being half asleep, but thought I had better. About 15min. later the C/E looked in and the look on his face I will never forget. Horror! His new 2/E, and the 3/D eng. drinking and with an almost full bottle of Scotch on the table between them. The C/E had a problem previously with engineers drinking to much and now this. Ray, how do I find those pics that you posted. Regards MIke.


----------



## RAY CLARKE

Hello again Mike, to view photos click on my name at beginning of this message then click on my profile, then scroll down to "gallery" and click on all photo's you will find a couple taken on the "Shipper" and one or two of the "Marland". By the way although I found Dave Murphy to be a bit of a Tyrant he was a very good steam engineer but found it difficult to control his temper at times . His wife who sailed with us (can't remember her name) was a very nice person and I remember she enjoyed a good sing-song night in the bar with Dave and the rest of us.It's a pity about the fight Dave and I had I,ve a feeling it may of caused some resentment towards him from other officers after I walked off the ship in Durban, as we all got along great.The personnel officer by the name of Gill tried to get me to stay on board but I,d had enough by then, my relief was overdue by two months and Gill kept asking to do one more trip every time we docked in Durban.


----------



## Tony Crompton

I notice Pat Brown's name mentioned earlier. I met Pat about 3 years ago when he had come to UK to live near his family. He joined our "Conway, Worcester, Pangbourne" club in the NE and he was our "General Botha" member.

Sadly Pat was suffering from Cancer and his wife Anne had suffered a stroke earlier. Pat passed away about a year ago just before Christmas. His funeral was well attended by his new friends and family.

A great chap, wish I'd known him in better days.

Regards, Tony


----------



## Mike Ross

*To Charlie Gregg*

Hello again Charlie and all the best for the new year. Another trip down memory lane.The last time I saw Herby Pate was about '92. I was just leaving my car insurance company having reported a stolen vehicle. As I was walking out of the door Herby was walking in. He told me that he was working as an insurance rep. And he was such a good engineer.
Reminds me of the time in Walvis Bay Herby and myself went for supper at at a posh resturant. Suddenly Herby burst forth into song singing "we all live in a yellow submarine". In a flash the head waiter appeared before us ranting for Herby to be silent or he would throw him out. No sooner was the waiter out of sight when Herby started up where he had left off "in a yellow submarine, a yellow submarine".I don't remember if we finished our meal but I did manage to get Herby out of there before the waiter carried out his threat. I don't know how much of this Herby remembers..... which is a shame if he does'nt, because these were such great times. All the best. Mike.


----------



## chuckgregg

Hi Mike memory lane I think its the only one I go down now,my reference to Penquin Alley it was the "infamous" street of bars in Lourenco Marques...do you remember the large prawns Peri Peri we used to get with a bottle of Lagosta at the large restaurant run by the Brewry. The local beer was terrible as I remember, the biggest laugh was the look on the " ladies" faces when the guys used to answer in thier own language, that was a while after letting them talk about the company sitting at the table. Some of my happiest times were spent on the Shipper even when Trickey and Borlaise were captain . Regards to you and all for the New Year , I enjoy hearing from you . regards Charlie


----------



## Mike Ross

*Charlie*

Hi Charlie, remember Angus Matheson, R/O on the Shipper. It would be about '88 and I was working for Unicorn. The ship I was on was due to sail that day. I went down to the bar near lunch time and so help me, there was Angus. We got together at a table and talked about the days of the Shipper. He told me that he was on loan from Safmarine after having been on sick leave. Remember Angus had a nervous disorder which caused his skin to peal. This had become so bad that he went to Israel to bathe in the waters of the Dead Sea in the hope of gaining a cure. I was really looking forward to doing the trip with Angus he was such a great guy. He said that he had some business to attend to ashore and would see me later. Angus never returned. Some time later I heard from another R/O that he had died. That was the last I heard about Angus. I hope it wasn't true. Charlie, thanks for your last post and the good wishes. All the best Mike.


----------



## Mike Ross

*Charlie Gregg*

Hi Charlie. I have a picture in my head of a group of us walking down a dirt road, going for a nice meal of prawns peri-peri and a several bottles of wine. This was in L.M. I remember you were there and I recall Frank de Lecky also. The others I don't remember. I am not sure if it was the same evening that we ended up at a night club. A woman was singing in Portugese and the music was very nice. Frank must have had quite a lot to drink because he started making rude remarks about the ladies singing ability. I think we got Frank out of there before he got lynched.Do you remember that? Frank did the same thing to me in a night club in Durban. There was just the two of us and he got nasty to a woman who was singing. She was visibly upset and the bouncer came over and had a word in Franks ear. Even that didn't stop him.I managed to get him out of there before things got nasty. O.K. Charlie, thats my lot for now. Be glad to hear from you again. Mike.


----------



## Blade Fisher

*Spooky story*



Mike Ross said:


> Hi Ray, my name is Mike Ross and I sailed on the Merchant, Shipper, Koberg and that floating disaster of a ship the S.T. Marland. The date I signed on was 17/01/70 at a B.P. refinery near Aberdan in the Gulf. There were four of us flew out from Heathrow and I don't remember any of them. I was 3rd Eng. and signed off on the 3/05/70 after having a run in with the C/Eng. which ended up in me resigning from the company. The captain at that time was Andy Bowan. The Marland was originally named the Bideford and thereby hangs a tale of a spooky nature which I have two minds about. It also concerns the Thorland.
> Out of all the ships I have sailed on with Safmarine and other companies, the S.A.Shipper, ex Clan Robertson, was without a doubt my favourite ship of them all. Charlie Gregg was C/Eng. and in his reply to you he names engineers and deck officers that I knew as well. I would look forward to a reply from you and from Charlie Gregg and anyone else. Oh where have all the steam ships gone?
> Long time in waiting. Regards Mike Ross.


Mike, you mentioned last year about a spooky story. What was it? I was on the Thorland too from July 1969 till Dec 1969.

In your time at Saf did you ever come across a German lecky called Fred? He was on the Thorland and what a character. Got us all arrested at Kharg Is when he nicked a land rover from outside the club and we all had rifles in our backs half way down the jetty when the guards stopped us!

The Thorland whilst I was aboard was a happy ship. Everyone seemed to get on. Just can't remember everyone's name. Oh for an old copy of The Wheelhouse.


----------



## Mike Ross

*Miked Ross*

Ahoy Blade. I have only just read your post of August. It's always nice to meet a fellow mariner. No I don't know a lecky by the name of Fred. The lecky on the Marland had red hair but I forget his name. The spooky story I spoke of didn't actually concern the Thorland at the time but it did seem a bit of a coincidence after the event. The date would have been about January 1970. I was 3rd eng. on the Marland and some of us who were not on watch gathered in the bar after supper one evening. Someone suggested setting up a Ouja board on a table and having a chat with the spirits and so we made up the alphabet and numbers 0 to 10 and set them around the table after which we chose one of us to ask the questions. I forget who it was but he did seem to have had some experience in these matters. After asking if there was anyone there repeatedly the upturned tumbler eventually started to move. We all had one finger lightly on the tumbler. The question was asked, What is the ships name? The answer spelt out "Bideford". Strange. Next question was," Do you have a message for us". The answer came back, "FIRE". Next question, " Where", answer, " Number 3. Now the glass was moving very fast and knocking the bits of paper off the table. My finger slipped off the glass as did several other fingers. There were accusations of someone must have been pushing the glass. If this was so the pusher would have to move the glass in all directions. Not so easy. We were also given a date for the fire which I cannot remember but it was several months hence. I left the ship before then and the Marland survived. But not the Thorland. If any ship was a fire hazard it was the Marland. The Thorland on the other hand was always known to be a great ship. Regards Mike.


----------



## eidroeg

Hi All, Do any of you remember a George Clark from Glasgow? He was with the Donaldson line prior to SafMarine as a ship's master.

Many Thanks,
Geordie


----------



## chuckgregg

Hi Mike just decided to read these replies once again , Penguin Alley was the infamous street of bars in LM we used to spend many an hour down there after 6 very large medium Peri Peri prawns at the Brewery cantina washed down with a bottle of Lagosta , a great white specially for sea food. Another reply is it was Colin Frazer who lived at Durban North and his wife was from Durham I think they had 4 or 5 children. he was a great guy hated diesels [stone crushers] he was actually suffering from throat cancer he hardly ate anything just about lived on Castle. Mike its obvious you didn't have the mis fortune to sale on the Globals that was the worst possible soot blowing three drum Yarrow boilers you could not wish for. These engine rooms and stokeholds were designed for the North Atlantic so you can imagine what they were like crossing the line. Someone in their wisdom sent one to the far east when it came back I think all the engineers left except those who didn't have to go in the engine room, I think this was when Hoffmans Flying Circus came into being. rgds Charlie


----------



## chuckgregg

Hi again Mike, I also remember a ojaa board experience onboard the Shipper, once again it was a lecky who got it started. Passenger Mrs Roberts and John Nutts wife Capt Borliase [the meanest man I ever met and he wasn't even Welsh] I laffed that much they thru me out. Can you remember a Junior Gerry La roux well he loaned me his cap for rounds and I never did get to return it. Happy Happy days . Oh by the way your Auntie was some girlfriend you didn't want any one to meet , an oldish bird by what the rumours said. rgds charlie


----------



## Blade Fisher

chuckgregg said:


> Hi Mike just decided to read these replies once again. Another reply is it was Colin Frazer who lived at Durban North and his wife was from Durham I think they had 4 or 5 children. he was a great guy hated diesels [stone crushers] he was actually suffering from throat cancer he hardly ate anything just about lived on Castle. rgds Charlie


I knew Colin Frazer. He lived in La Lucia and his wife was called Doreen. They had a boy and a girl. My dad C/E on the Thorland was very friendly with him and my father, mum and I went to visit them each time we docked back in Durban.

His son I remember was quite timid and I think would be maybe early 50's by now. Can't remember his name.

Colin died in 1970. My father was very upset by it. I think he died in the May. Sadly Gordon my father lasted not much more than a month when sailing on the Thorland she blew up 300 miles off Mombassa whilst tank cleaning on 9 June 1970.

My mother kept in contact with Doreen for a while. She won't be alive now I doubt unless she has become a centurian!


----------



## Denis Picot

I remember Colin Frazer very well from the "Shipper" in May/June 1966. I was Sparks and remember his famous saying " Have OTHER beer Sparks, have OTHER beer ".........sometimes at 08h00 before breakfast. I believe he was a great Chief. I was relieved in Durban in June 1966 by Angus Mathieson who was going back to Scotland to get married. I took his place on the Sugela and spent two happy years thereon. Thereafter I joined the Merchant and had a really great two years on that ship. Saf was a great company in those days before the British Supers took over.


----------



## Duncan112

Dad (Don Cameron) remembers Colin very well - we somewhere have cine film of me and Colin's son in the swimming pool on the "Shipper" Angus met his wife, Pat, on the "Shipper", sadly Angus passed on a few years ago and Pat about 3 years ago


----------



## Mike Ross

*South African Merchant*

Hi Charlie, I don't know why you think I obviously never sailed on one of the Globals. Well I did. The Merchant was my first ship in Safmarine and my first taste of how hot hell could be. Those Yarrow boilers were designed to propel warships. Makes you wonder when the Merchant could hardly make thirteen and a half knots flat out.
I was working for Atlas Copco and the lady in the office, Nan Logan,used to tell me what a great company Safmarine was and if I liked she would put in a good word for me. Turned out Paddy Haliday was her brother in law. I eventually got caught and packed my bags for the first time. As I walked up the gangway I could hear the sounds of Dean Martin singing "Everybody Loves Somebody Sometime". Deano was the pursers favourite singer. A few more steps and I came face to face with Johnny Grant who told me later that he had sailed on the Lawhill, a four masted barque. Lucky man. I could write a book about my time on the Merchant. Charlie, drop me a line when you have time. Best regards Mike Ross


----------



## climpo

*sa alphen*

hi everyone, i sailed on the sa alphen as a junior maybe 70 or 71, and thought i would try and find out what had happened to this ship. i only did one trip on it from Cape Town to Japan. Found the conditions in the engine room quite hazardous, and was glad to get off. Not really worth Rand 150 per month! Cannot remember any names, I think the Lecky was a Liverpudlian, and the Captain had a reputation for never leaving the vessel after it left South Africa. I do remember the 3rd Engineer was very aggressive in his attitude, apparently he was Dutch and was working for Safmarine because he did not want to do his National Service! All the talk at the time was about the Seafarer, and we had an alcohol limit to try and negate the possibility of a similar tragedy occuring.
Anyway what happened to her, maybe she is carting frozen fish out of Cambodia?
All the best ot you all Keith Climpson


----------



## Keith Dagnin

Hi Chuck I sailed S A Letaba 1966 (16 years old) and started as a pantry boy under Captain Chamberlain. Then transferred to SA Alphen 1967-1969 under Captain Grant as Saloon Steward then to Tiger. Familiar names C/E Rasmussen, Purser Wally Maul, Purser Arthur Sinclair, Bosun Krynauw on S A Alphen, Very Temperamental Italian 2nd Engineer. Chief Officer Miles on SA Alphen. Great experience to broaden my knowledge to the world.


----------



## Maarten De Groot

*SA Trader 1966*

Good Day everyone.

I realise this thread is long dead, but you lot here are the closest Ive come to anyone who may remember my Father, Edward Jameson Chinnie, who as I understand from a do***ent I have, was an Engineer on SA Trader around 1966. Hes my biological father, (I was put up for adoption) and Im trying to trace my lineage and possibly meet him if he is still alive.

Any info will be hugely appreciated.
In anticipation, thank you,
Maarten de Groot
+27827124442


----------



## chuckgregg

HI Marrten , I'm sorry but I was on the Shipper 1966 for nearly 2 years ,this was a great ship great crowd I would have stayed there forever but I was told I had to get off . then joined the Van Derstel {she had been on fire in P.E.} in Durban for motor time . Then the Trader so I never knew anyone called E J Chinnie I also sailed on another Global which I hated so have blocked the name out . Hope you find what your looking for . regards C.Gregg


----------



## Maarten De Groot

*SA Trader 1966*

Hi Chuck. Thanks for your speedy response. Can you suggest any resources I might find this info at? If I can just find an ID number for him, Ill be away.
Thanks again
Maarten


----------



## Old Se Dog

RAY CLARKE said:


> (Wave)Looking for old shipmates who sailed with me on the S.A. Shipper and S.T. Marland. I was lecky Ray (Geordie) Clarke.


 i found this picture of the st marland - and also one of the sa shipper - hope it brings back memories


----------

